
Show HN: Cypht – Unique Open Source Webmail - jasonmunro
https://cypht.org
======
robert_foss
The opening paragraph cracked me up:

"Cypht is not your father's webmail. Unless you are one of my daughters, in
which case it is your father's webmail. Cypht is like a news reader, but for
E-mail."

------
jasonmunro
This project has been a labor of love for me over the last 2.5 years. I'm
interested in any feedback you have, and happy to answer any questions!

~~~
carussell
Do you know about Sandstorm and its app market?

[https://sandstorm.io/news/2014-07-21-open-source-web-apps-
re...](https://sandstorm.io/news/2014-07-21-open-source-web-apps-require-
federated-hosting)

~~~
jasonmunro
I did not, thanks for the info. Looks interesting.

------
mike-cardwell
I can't find any mention of PGP anywhere on the site. That it is supported, or
in-development, or planned. Which is a shame, because there are good Webmail
implementations out there with PGP support. Roundcube via plugins, Rainloop
built in.

~~~
jasonmunro
We have an open issue at github for PGP support, and it's something I
definitely want to pursue. The big concern is private key security and how to
balance that with usability.

~~~
fak3r
Is there a way to hook into keybase?
[https://keybase.io/](https://keybase.io/) This project looks great, I use
Fastmail but would like to have an IMAP web front end I host (I used to host
my own stack), so I may give this a go. Thanks for sharing it!

------
ecesena
I can recommend adding a faster way to try it, either a demo online or even
better a docker image.

~~~
jasonmunro
Thanks for the feedback, and I agree. I love the idea of a docker image to
create a demo environment.

~~~
wes-k
Could also setup a heroku deploy button.

[https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/heroku-
button](https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/heroku-button)

------
Supraperplex
Definitely needed. Nice clean layout, the cleaner the better.

------
luck87
mmh. what about Security? If they download locally via imap all your email for
all your accounts or there is something more. anyway it is nice to read on
Security page "Oauth2 over IMAP/SMTP "

~~~
jasonmunro
Also, thanks for the Oauth2 recognition. It's perfect for a client like Cypht
(I wish more providers supported it!).

~~~
maaarghk
I'm hosting my own e-mail; do you know if it's possible to set up exim /
dovecot to support OAuth2 and what benefit would that provide over using e.g.
LOGIN over tls?

~~~
vertex-four
Note that this seems to implement the Google-specific XOAUTH2, and doesn't
implement the RFC7628 standard[0]. There is currently no open-source
implementation of the Google-specific method on the server side, and a partial
implementation of RFC7628 for Cyrus SASL[1]. Dovecot, unfortunately, contains
its own SASL implementation which doesn't work with this, so you'd have to
write your own from scratch.

[0] [https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc7628](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc7628)
[1] [https://github.com/sweetums/SASL-OAuth](https://github.com/sweetums/SASL-
OAuth)

------
jhoechtl
Lacks a decent name easy to pronounce

~~~
agjmills
It is easy to pronounce, like 'sift'

~~~
throwanem
But that takes some time to realize, because there's nothing in the context of
the word to suggest the vowel be pronounced short rather than long, and
neither is predominant in American English usage.

------
knocte
PHP???

